# Walnut Grips



## reprobate

hi. i am looking for replacement grips for taurus 917, S&W 622 and stoeger cougar 8000. any suggestions / advice would be appreciated.
all three of them are currently with their factory plastic checkered grips which, though practical enough, arent esthetically pleasing.


----------



## gmaske

Here's a good place to start!
http://www.hogueinc.com/getgrip/


----------



## MLB

Just a thought; I had a good time making my own set of wood grips.

If you have a few tools, lots of time, and even more patience, it's a fun project.


----------



## reprobate

gmaske said:


> Here's a good place to start!
> http://www.hogueinc.com/getgrip/


thank you, shall look into it


----------



## reprobate

MLB said:


> Just a thought; I had a good time making my own set of wood grips.
> 
> If you have a few tools, lots of time, and even more patience, it's a fun project.


is the grip on your avtar made by you ? if yes, you seem to have done a good job 
which wood is it?
can i mess up my gun in any way if i make my own? and can one do checkering himeself too?


----------



## MLB

No, the one on the BHP came with it. I made this one though:










This one is kingwood I believe, can't remember for sure. A local woodworker shop has loads of odd woods.

Short of trying to carve on it while it's on the firearm, I can't see how you could hurt it. I did have to go back a couple of times to adjust mine as it was rubbing against the exposed lockwork.

You can do the checkering yourself. I haven't though. Been thinking about getting a set of checkering tools ($50) to try it out. Good luck.


----------



## reprobate

MLB said:


> No, the one on the BHP came with it. I made this one though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is kingwood I believe, can't remember for sure. A local woodworker shop has loads of odd woods.
> 
> Short of trying to carve on it while it's on the firearm, I can't see how you could hurt it. I did have to go back a couple of times to adjust mine as it was rubbing against the exposed lockwork.
> 
> You can do the checkering yourself. I haven't though. Been thinking about getting a set of checkering tools ($50) to try it out. Good luck.


still a pretty good job... good grains too.
thanks for the advice


----------



## reprobate

hi, in continuation..
got my self original grips for my s&w 622 at ebay, said original factory grips.. looked neat in the pic...paid 51.01 ++ .
did i pay too much?


----------



## kev74

reprobate said:


> did i pay too much?


Not if you're happy with them. :smt023


----------



## reprobate

that i have yet to find out... will take a few days to get to me.


----------



## DarrylS

...Nice lookin' homemade grips. You've motivated me to pull out some desert ironwood and start "tinkerin' " a bit for my PT99...:smt023


----------



## bdp2000

Sharpen your chisels and stock up on sandpaper, that Ironwood is some HARD stuff. 

My dad started woodworking in the last few years and he's really getting good. I just might ask him to go in on a common project. Though his sights are focused on toys and chairs for my daughter, not so much gun stuff.


----------



## DarrylS

bdp2000 said:


> Sharpen your chisels and stock up on sandpaper, that Ironwood is some HARD stuff.


...Don't I know it...LOL...I've been using Ironwood for scales (handles) on a number of Buck 110's and 112's I've "tinkered" with over the years. It is hard enough to never need to be stabilized. I thought the dark grain might look good on a stainless PT99...


----------

